# any 110's or leg traps?



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey guys. Well i'm 13 and have been getting into trapin. i tried some snares last year but only caught a couple rabbits. i live in the middle of a woods. My dad grew up with a grandpa that was heavy into trapping. my dad works too much and doesnt have the time to take me or anything. so i guess thats y i live in a woods haha. Well i was just wondering if any of you guys have some traps you want to get rid of or sell to me for cheap or decent price. thanks alot guys.

Dylan.


----------

